# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  تعادل :::  الجزائر (0) - انجلترا (0) + المفاجئات

## ابن العطار

السلام عليكم ::



خاضت الجزائر مباراة رجولية مميزة فرضت فيها التعادل على إنكلترا 0-0 في المباراة التي على ملعب "غرين بوينت" في كايب تاون ضمن ختام الجولة الثانية لمنافسات المجموعة الثالثة ضمن كأس العالم لكرة القدم 2010 الجارية حالياً في جنوب أفريقيا.

وكانت سلوفينيا تعادلت مع الولايات المتحدة 2-2 في المباراة الأخرى في حين كانت الجولة الأولى أسفرت عن خسارة الجزائر أمام سلوفينيا 0-1 فيما تعادلت إنكلترا مع الولايات المتحدة 1-1.

التشكيلة

فيما يلي تشكيلة منتخبي انجلترا والجزائر لمباراتهما معا في المجموعة الثالثة بنهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم يوم الجمعة باستاد جرين بوينت:
* انجلترا:

ديفيد جيمس.. جلين جونسون.. جيمي كاراجر.. جون تيري.. اشلي كول.. ارون لينون.. ستيفن جيرارد.. فرانك لامبارد.. جاريث باري.. اميل هيسكي.. وين روني.

* الجزائر:

رايس وهاب مبولحي.. مجيد بوقرة.. رفيق حليش.. عنتر يحيى.. نذير بلحاج.. كريم مطمور.. حسان يبدا.. مهدي لحسن.. كريم زياني.. رياض بودبوز.. فؤاد قدير.

* يدير اللقاء الحكم الاوزبكي رافشان ايرماتوف.

----------


## العالي عالي

يجب ان نقول الف مبروك للعرب 

لا الف مبروك للجزائر

مباراة رائعة واداء راقي

----------


## anoucha

mabruuuuuuuuuuuuk laljazayer

----------


## دموع الورد

مبروووك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اتمنى يكون الاداء أفضل من هيك

----------


## mylife079

*مبروك وبالتوفيق للجزائر*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مبروك لكل الجزائريين ....  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

مبروك وبالتوفيق للجزائر

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

مبروك التعادل 

 واالجمل الروح الجماعيه والقتاليه التي كانت لديهم 

  الجميع اعجب بـ اداء المنتخب 


 اتمنى لهم كل التوفيق

----------


## تيتو

مبرووووووووووك للخضر و عقبال التأهل للدور الثانيذ

----------

